# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Nos excuses aux abonnés.

## Emile Zoulou

Le numéro 200 de Canard PC ayant été bouclé avec du retard, la faute à un nombre de pages bien supérieur à la normale, il a été envoyé un peu à la bourre à l'imprimeur. Si les NMPP sont capables de le répartir dans les maisons de la presse en une journée, il n'en est pas de même du service de distribution du courrier et du routeur. Le numéro devrait donc arriver chez vous demain ou samedi.
 Toute l'équipe s'excuse sincèrement auprès de ses abonnés, qui se consoleront en constatant que la hausse du prix exceptionelle à 5€ ne les concerne pas. Un sous s't'un sous.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Lucaxor

Tristesse  ::cry::

----------


## Vader_666

May au bucher quoi !  ::o:

----------


## Kierkegaard

Boule dans le ventre  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pfff de toute façon, monde de merde, la vie est injuste, puis s'tout.  :Emo:

----------


## Shapa

Encore heureux qu'on va pas payer plus cher! Et puis y'avait pas une histoire de numéro a la bourre extension de l'abo? Genre promis par Boulon?

----------


## rackboy

Où est le bidon d'essence? vite:

----------


## fenrhir

1° Vous irez en enfer.
2° Mais vous le savez déjà, donc ça sert à rien de le dire.
3° C'est gentil de mettre une photo de chat, on pourra se défouler (même si on ne peut pas faire le plus drôle, à savoir le shooter contre le mur du voisin et le laisser dégoulinant de sang à son berger allemand).

Alleï, pas de quoi fouetter un Mr Chat, on vous aime, d't'façon.

----------


## Flyn

Je l'aurai pas pour ce week-end ?  ::'(: 

Monde de merde :abitbol:

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

quand j'ai lu le titre, j'ai eu peur qu'on m'annonce que ce CPC était hors-abonnement (car plus cher),
Finalement, le fait que je le recoive un peu en retard me semble un moindre mal, et je suis près à pardonner ce retard tout bêtement parce qu'il est annoncé et que je sais que l'équipe à du en baver pour le fignoler jusqu'au bout.

donc merci d'avance CPC et tant pis pour le retard, en espérant que ça soit pas trop long, évidemment :D

----------


## FUTOMAKI

200 numéros. Cay bô...  ::cry::

----------


## Hargn

Bon.... où est-ce que je l'ais mis.... *fouille ses poches*... AH !

----------


## bixente

Encore ?

----------


## Froyok

Je suis passé dans une presse, il me faisait de l'oeil ...  :Emo: 
Noooaoan !



(Je l'aurais un jour, je l'aurais !)  ::(:

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Ce n'est rien. :bonprince:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Jean, c'est toi ?  :tired:

----------


## Flyn

Putain, j'ai presque envie de l'acheter en librairie pour l'avoir dans le train en rentrant demain soir.  :Bave:

----------


## Say hello

Je paierais 5€ mais je l'aurais demain.  :Cigare:

----------


## dalgwen

Ahah, le "Poil au nez" du titre a disparu.
Mails il est encore là dans les tags, ça fait bizarre  :haha:

----------


## Xellos1492

Cette news va provoquer une vague de haine envers les chatons !

----------


## Flyn

> Je paierais 5€ mais je l'aurais demain.


Je sais pas qui tu es, où t'habites mais je te hais. :tired:

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est déjà le 200ème numéro en retard, comme le temps passe vite  ::): .

----------


## Wes

::'(: 
z'auriez pu le dire avant d'annoncer le numero pour eviter les fausses joies.
Quand j'ai lu la news du nouveau numero, j'etais tout content, me suis dit "tiens journee de merde mais ce soir c'est cool j'ai mon CPC".  

Pis la paf, au final non, ca sera journée de merde intégrale. Je crie au complot  ::|:

----------


## TheToune

Quelle tristesse  ::'(:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Ahah, le "Poil au nez" du titre a disparu.


ça me faisait marrer, mais casque a judicieusement fait remarquer que ça pouvait sous entendre qu'on s'en tapait. Ce qui n'est pas le cas, alors j'ai édité.

----------


## Crazy

C'est la première news sérieuse que je lis sur le site CPC  ::o: 

Vous l'aurez voulu pour ce retard je vais me réabonner !

:riencompris:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Encore heureux qu'on va pas payer plus cher! Et puis y'avait pas une histoire de numéro a la bourre extension de l'abo? Genre promis par Boulon?


Nous avions promis d'offrir un numéro à tous les abonnés si un prochain retard d'une semaine devait encore se produire.
Normalement, on ne parle là que de 2 jours (vendredi ou samedi), au pire lundi pour une minorité mais là, on n'a pas trop de moyen de pression, la poste étant ce qu'elle est dans certaines régions.
Mais on ne peut pas faire ça à la légère, ça nous couterait très très cher, nous attendrons donc de voir, mais normalement, vous le recevrez demain ou samedi.

----------


## Jeremy

C'est con pour les abonnés, parce que ce numéro est très intéressant :connard:.

----------


## Graouu

Cet abonnement est un scandal !

----------


## Yka04

Soit attendre, soit acheter le numéro en kiosque (pour l'avoir le WE)... dans les deux cas, être abonné chez CPC, c'est un vrai sacerdoce : you gotta believe...

Bon, je crois, mais je devrais pas vous le dire, hein, parce que ça risque de pas arranger les choses, que je vais me le prendre pour 5€ (de plus) en kiosque cette fois-ci... Mais c'est bien parce que c'est un COLLECTOR...

----------


## manggouste

Nous, pauvres abonnés, sommes encore les dindons de la plaisanterie  ::ninja::

----------


## ShinSH

> C'est la première news sérieuse que je lis sur le site CPC


T'es pas là depuis longtemps toi.  :tired: 

Perso j'ai été surpris de le trouver chez mon buraliste ce matin. Y'a pas à dire, la couverture se voit de loin.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Le numéro 200 de Canard PC ayant été bouclé avec du retard, la faute à un nombre de pages bien supérieur à la normale, il a été envoyé un peu à la bourre à l'imprimeur. Si les NMPP sont capables de le répartir dans les maisons de la presse en une journée, il n'en est pas de même du service de distribution du courrier et du routeur. Le numéro devrait donc arriver chez vous demain ou samedi.
> Toute l'équipe s'excuse sincèrement auprès de ses abonnés, qui se consoleront en constatant que la hausse du prix exceptionelle à 5€ ne les concernent pas. Un sous s't'un sous.
> 
> Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )


T'es con, il aurait fallu simplement dire "c'est la faute à la Poste". Comme ça pas besoin de te (et vous) justifier.

----------


## Shapa

> Nous avions promis d'offrir un numéro à tous les abonnés si un prochain retard d'une semaine devait encore se produire.
> Normalement, on ne parle là que de 2 jours (vendredi ou samedi), au pire lundi pour une minorité mais là, on n'a pas trop de moyen de pression, la poste étant ce qu'elle est dans certaines régions.
> Mais on ne peut pas faire ça à la légère, ça nous couterait très très cher, nous attendrons donc de voir, mais normalement, vous le recevrez demain ou samedi.


Aller mais vraiment parce que c'est casque qui le dit  :^_^: 

Mais y'a pas de mal vraiment, ça fait parti du folklore  :;):

----------


## JoKoT3

Moi j'ai cherché pendant 2 minutes chez relay avant de voir qu'il l'avait mis en "tête de gondole". D'habitude il est planqué derrière les autres magazines JV.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tout ça c'est pour que les abonnés impatients se le rachètent en kiosque en plus. Une technique de vente diabolique.

----------


## Sim's

JE ME DÉSABONNE !


Ah on me signale que je n'ai jamais été abonné  :tired:

----------


## vive la cliff

Hier j'étais au bord de l'orgasme en découvrant le sommaire alléchant, et cette couv' nom de Dieu !

Et là, j'suis dég. 

Mais en fait, j'me suis trouvé une raison de vivre 2 jours de plus. Encore une mission réussie pour Canard  :;):

----------


## Crazy

> T'es pas là depuis longtemps toi. 
> 
> Perso j'ai été surpris de le trouver chez mon buraliste ce matin. Y'a pas à dire, la couverture se voit de loin.


Inscrit sur le forum depuis novembre 2006 mais je consulte le site depuis le début..3615 mylife
en fait on s'en fout, ce que j'ai écris c'était une blague  ::|:

----------


## Vader_666

Je crois que je vais craquer je... nooooOOOOoooooon !!

----------


## Cali

En tout cas, merci d'avoir prévenu, Zoulou, ça évitera peut-être une vague de suicides sans précédent, que même chez France Télécom ils auraient été jaloux.  ::O:

----------


## Vader_666

Ben ils ont prévu le coup. Valait mieux faire une news, afin de canaliser l'ire des canards en manque  ::P:

----------


## Athelas

Ce canard est un scandale !

----------


## TheToune

> Nous avions promis d'offrir un numéro à tous les abonnés si un prochain retard d'une semaine devait encore se produire.
> Normalement, on ne parle là que de 2 jours (vendredi ou samedi), au pire lundi pour une minorité mais là, on n'a pas trop de moyen de pression, la poste étant ce qu'elle est dans certaines régions.
> Mais on ne peut pas faire ça à la légère, ça nous couterait très très cher, nous attendrons donc de voir, mais normalement, vous le recevrez demain ou samedi.


Pour ma part les pages supplémentaires de ce numéro suffiront à vous faire pardonner ...  :tired: 

Mais que cela ne se reproduise plus  ::o:

----------


## Flyn

Bon j'ai craqué, je l'ai pris en kiosque. En même temps, j'allais à Leclerc... enfin passais devant... enfin pas très loin... le détour n'était pas long... C'est quoi ces questions vous êtes de la gestapo ou quoi?  ::unsure::

----------


## Irulan

Peut-être faudrait-il changer de stratégie : faire une annonce quand les abonnés le reçoivent en temps et heure, histoire d'éviter des chocs émotionnels trop importants. En plus ça obligera à moins d'interventions de la part de l'équipe rédactionnelle.

----------


## the Orange doc

On a pas oune poutite niouze un peu plus festive pour le 200E ? 200 numeros et toutes ses pages ça se fête !!

(pars agresser sa boite aux lettre puisqu'elle ne veut pas recevoir les canardpc à temps la vilaine)

----------


## jaroh

Il faut que je le reçoive demain, parce que demain soir c'est raclette, donc samedi c'est gros caca en perspective.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> On a pas oune poutite niouze un peu plus festive pour le 200E ? 200 numeros et toutes ses pages ça se fête !!
> 
> (pars agresser sa boite aux lettre puisqu'elle ne veut pas recevoir les canardpc à temps la vilaine)


 :tired:  http://www.canardpc.com/news-40288-c...0_pages__.html

----------


## Igloo

Je pensais que le recevoir un ou deux jours après les kiosques était devenu un des avantages d'être abonné depuis le temps. Vous devriez plutôt vous excuser et, nous, râler quand ils sont en avance.  :B): 




> On a pas oune poutite niouze un peu plus festive pour le 200E ? 200 numeros et toutes ses pages ça se fête !!


Comme celle-ci ?

Edit : Ah oui, bah devancé par l'ami des zombies.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://www.canardpc.com/news-40288-c...0_pages__.html


Faut pas taper sur les p'tits nouveaux.  :tired:

----------


## Solweig

Sinon pour l avoir achete ce matin il est topissisme !! (GNII vite hide IP, delete log, grep -v, demenagement)

----------


## fada.thieums

> T'es con, il aurait fallu simplement dire "c'est la faute à la Poste". Comme ça pas besoin de te (et vous) justifier.


Ou la faute à Pirate Bay et au piratage.
 petitsoldat:

----------


## gwenladar

Bon moi je dis rien j ai recu le numero 199 samedi dernier (le 10 donc) ouvert (sisi!) et j ai jamais recu le 198... donc Un numero en retard ca ne me derange aps...
(je soupconne un des postier de faire de la retention, je me suis deja deplace au bureau de poste)

Par contre si celui al je le recois pas ca va saigner!!!

A part ca merci a vous de prevenir c est toujours plus sympa, surtout que la ca parait parfaitement justifie.

----------


## Johnny Boy

J'exige une année d'abonnement gratos pour tort moral.

----------


## Zevka

> Nous avions promis d'offrir un numéro à tous les abonnés si un prochain retard d'une semaine devait encore se produire.
> Normalement, on ne parle là que de 2 jours (vendredi ou samedi), au pire lundi pour une minorité mais là, on n'a pas trop de moyen de pression, la poste étant ce qu'elle est dans certaines régions.
> Mais on ne peut pas faire ça à la légère, ça nous couterait très très cher, nous attendrons donc de voir, mais normalement, vous le recevrez demain ou samedi.


Ouais, c'est un scandale ! :drapeaubreton:


Non honnêtement, au delà de "gagner" un numéro, ça me ferait sacrément chier que vous en arriviez là. Je prends CPC pour le contenu et le ton, pas trouvable ailleurs. Et j'ai pas envie que vous cédiez face au règne du plaisir immédiat et à heure fixe.

Mon Canard PC (et plus généralement tout mes loisirs), je prends le temps de l'apprécier, et plus ça va, plus je me rends compte que c'est devenu un luxe (de prendre le temps) dans notre société.

Alors le recevoir le jour J ou 5 jours après, je m'en tartine le scrotum avec du beurre salé. Je le reçois quand je le reçois, ça changera rien au plaisir que j'aurai à le lire, et c'est encore largement le plus important.

----------


## gun

Pour Aimeilzouloue ipipipe youra !

----------


## Hargn

Tant qu'on le reçoit avant le n°201 moi ça me va (j'aime pas lire dans le désordre).

----------


## Vader_666

Je crois que je vais craquer... Je suis faible  :Emo:

----------


## Serra

Zoulou se met aux chatons, c'est beau !!!  ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## JeremyBG

> Peut-être faudrait-il changer de stratégie : faire une annonce quand les abonnés le reçoivent en temps et heure, histoire d'éviter des chocs émotionnels trop importants. En plus ça obligera à moins d'interventions de la part de l'équipe rédactionnelle.


Merci, avec un post comme çà t'illumines ma journée.

----------


## Legnou

ce canard est un scandale

----------


## Toorop

Ce chaton est trop mignon.

----------


## johnclaude

> Nous avions promis d'offrir un numéro à tous les abonnés si un prochain retard d'une semaine devait encore se produire.
> Normalement, on ne parle là que de 2 jours (vendredi ou samedi), au pire lundi pour une minorité mais là, on n'a pas trop de moyen de pression, la poste étant ce qu'elle est dans certaines régions.
> Mais on ne peut pas faire ça à la légère, ça nous couterait très très cher, nous attendrons donc de voir, mais normalement, vous le recevrez demain ou samedi.


J'ai une meilleure idée en cas de gros retard: plutôt que d'offrir un numéro, on pourrait faire un concours où on choisirait quel membre de l'équipe on fouette, surtout si c'est le rédac chef par exemple  ::ninja:: 
Faisez quand même gaffe canard pc, avec ces retards de livraison je crois qu'une partie de votre lectorat va s'abonner à Marie Claire et ça, ça vous ferait du tort.

----------


## fenrhir

Hmmmmmmmmm je jouerais bien le supporter accro en achetant le N° en sortant du taf (pis je pourrais garder le n°200 reçu par courrier dans un cadre en verre). Mais ça serait de la surconsommation, du coup j'hésite  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

En guise de compensation, je propose que pour les concours, on tire au sort jusqu'à ce que ce soit un abonné qui gagne.  ::ninja::

----------


## Chipatama

Ce canard est une sandale.  :nawak:

----------


## Darkath

je savais que j'avais oublié d'acheter quelque chose en rentrant  ::(:

----------


## golwin

Désolé de vous quitter si vite, je pars l'acheter.

----------


## MrPapillon

Engagez des livreurs de pizza ! ça met 30mins et on a un coca gratos.

----------


## Ouaflechien

Ces excuses sont inadmissible. Je demande a recevoir mon exemplaire du numéro 200 en avance, hier voir même avant hier. Et ce n'est pas négociable.
Quand au chaton, hop à la casserole.

----------


## Aun

Le must ce serait de l'envoyer avec 200 jours de retard. :elinol:   ::ninja::

----------


## Non_Identifie

C'est bien parce qu'il y a une photo de chat trop meugnon que je vous pardonne  :Emo: 
Je ne vous raconte pas le choc quand j'ai appris que la boîte aux lettres était vide...

----------


## Anton

C'est pas ça le pire.
Le pire, c'est que la page Facebook n'est pas mise à jour et on ne peut même pas y flooder comme des gorets ! 

:drapeaubreton:

----------


## d2n

je sais pas a qui profitera la plus mais autant j'achete le canard regulierement autant je m'abonnerai pas :D

je l'ai deja ^^

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> C'est pas ça le pire.
> Le pire, c'est que la page Facebook n'est pas mise à jour et on ne peut même pas y flooder comme des gorets ! 
> 
> :drapeaubreton:


Ah oui! Facebook !  ::o:

----------


## frogeater

Minooooouuuuuuuuu !!???
Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinouminouminouminou.... 
_ *claquement de fouet*_ 
viens là... Vouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalà. 
_  *miaulement*_
Là. Stop.  
_ *sourire crispé se transformant en rictus*_
_   *Claquement de fouet*_
 _  *miaulement*_
Bouge pas j'te dis !
_   *claquement de fouet*_
...
...
Ca va mieux. Merci pour le chaton Canard PC. Je crois que je tiendrai jusqu'à demain. J'en veux bien un neuf vendredi soir, si ça se prolonge.

----------


## Manu

Ben chai pas je suis peut-être un brin maso mais je suis bien content de le recevoir sans supplément, même en (léger) retard. 
Après tout ils auraient très bien pu le sortir hors abo et là tout le monde l'aurait eu dans le cul.  ::P:

----------


## bigxtra



----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Enorme  ::lol::

----------


## Aun

Mre.

----------


## Vader_666

May trop marrant quoi  ::XD::

----------


## Warzlouf

Vous êtes pardonnés mes braves ! Merci pour cette multitude d'heures de lecture de news débiles, de tests impitoyables avec lesquels je suis souvent d'accord, de la bonne sauce Couly pour tartiner les pages, et de tout plein scandales tous simplement scandaleux qui ornent les pages de mon coincoin préféré.

----------


## Tazztcha

Ce canard éteint scande "hal"!
Pour la peine je vais l'acheter
Fallait pas me chercher moi, j'suis un nerveux  ::ninja::

----------


## anzy

héhé nous on l'a reçu !!  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

VOus avez pas autre chose à faire qu'a lire ces bêtises ?

Genre finaliser un petit jeu à peine attendu par une minorité de fanboys de bon goût ?  :tired:

----------


## jaireimy

Félicitations à l'équipe pour ce numéro vraiment spécial, sincèrement je vous aime  ::P: 

Et le test de poney est excellent, comme ceux des autres jeux que vous aimez tant ...

----------


## LOlo

à mort le chat.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Je viens de croiser ma factrice. Elle a snobé ma boite au lettre avec un petit rictus narquois !  ::(:

----------


## sergent degueulisulfurik

C'est marrant à chaque que je pense à m'abonner il y a une news
pour dire qu'il y aura du retard....Je crois que vais continuer à l'acheter en kiosque encore longtemps. ::|:

----------


## atavus

Il est trop mignon!!! ::'(:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Serait temps d'envoyer Half à la Poste pour leur expliquer comment respecter les délais  :tired:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Serait temps d'envoyer Half à la Poste pour leur expliquer comment respecter les délais


 :^_^:  Blague de l'année.

----------


## Gwargl

De dépit, dans les relay de la gare de lyon, j'ai planqué tous les numéros derrière les magazines de femmes toutes nues.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Blague de l'année.


J'suis bien obligé d'inventer des blagues, j'ai pas celle du dernier CPC pour oublier la grisaille quotidienne  :Emo: 


Puis arrêtez de jalouser Half: pas de sa faute si c'est un génie méconnu.

----------


## kekranx

Qu'est ce qu'il était mignon Monsieur Chat quand il était petit.

----------


## Nyrius

Un peu de relooking de rayon vu que je suis devant toute la journée !  ::rolleyes:: 
Mais il est très bien ce numéro. :^_^:

----------


## Wes

Recu ce matin!!  ::wub::

----------


## Anton

Pareil, reçu ce matin  :;): 
Par contre vu que j'ai pas encore fini le 198 et 199... mais le peu que j'ai feuilleté a l'air sympa.
Et l'édito, c'est con, mais je l'ai trouvé très bien raconté mais surtout très touchant  :Emo:

----------


## Vader_666

Recu ce matin aussi  ::):  Cay siouper  ::lol::

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Acheté vendredi et je ne le commence véritablement que demain... Suis-je un monstre ?  :B):

----------


## Froyok

> Acheté vendredi et je ne le commence véritablement que demain... Suis-je un monstre ?


Oui.
Comment arrives-tu à t'en priver ?!  ::o:

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Je suis allé chez des gens où il y a plein de BD !
Mais là j'ai repris mon rythme normal.

----------


## spetz

bah on est le 21 et j'ai toujours pas recu mon canard... il arrive toujours en retard, mais là, quand meme, pffff c'est vraiment nul.
tout ca parce que c'est pr la hollande et que ca rame de partout. marre marre marre

----------


## miurasv

que devrais-je dire en ce jour du 30 octobre ... toujours rien

ça craint quand même la distribution pour les abonnés :/

----------


## miurasv

> Nous avions promis d'offrir un numéro à tous les abonnés si un prochain retard d'une semaine devait encore se produire.
> Normalement, on ne parle là que de 2 jours (vendredi ou samedi), au pire lundi pour une minorité mais là, on n'a pas trop de moyen de pression, la poste étant ce qu'elle est dans certaines régions.
> Mais on ne peut pas faire ça à la légère, ça nous couterait très très cher, nous attendrons donc de voir, mais normalement, vous le recevrez demain ou samedi.


 ::(:  ouais, mais en attendant, comme je le dis juste là au dessus, en date du 31 octobre, soit 15 jours plus tard, je n'ai toujours pas reçu ce numéro et je n'habite pas au milieu de nulle part, ça me fait un peu chier et j'imagine que vous comprenez pourquoi, 15 jours de retard c'est inadmissible

----------

